# Monster titanoboa snake invades New York



## Fuscus (Mar 23, 2012)

Must visit if in New York!
*Warning* - site has an embedded video that automatically starts with a loud advert upon opening. My ad was for one of those gossips shows about the kind of celebrities whose only purpose, as far as I'm concerned, is to provide an effective emergency cure for constipation. 


Monster titanoboa snake invades New York | The Upshot - Yahoo! News


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you picture if that thing didn't go extinct...A 2500lb snake....God Damn!!!!!! I can't think of anything barring Elephants, Rhino and Hippos that would have a chance of surviving a fight with such a beast....1 coil and it's the end for anything other than the absolute largest herbivores...Makes Megalania look like a joke...

We need to start cloning and bringing back extinct animals asap! All the coolest animals are extinct and I want to see such beasts!


----------

